
Anna: A Crazy Fast, Super-Scalable, Flexibly Consistent KVS - yasonli
https://rise.cs.berkeley.edu/blog/anna-kvs/
======
est
dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16551072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16551072)

